# Dream Tank?



## drag (Apr 25, 2007)

Just out of curiosity what would everyone's dream tank be?


I don't know what mine would be yet, haven't given it that much thought. But I do know (years from now) that our first big tank at home will have two to three dragon gobies, not sure what else. And maybe at the same time another tank with 1 or 2 ghost knife fish, love those!


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

id say a 800 000 gallon saltwater tank with sharks and mantarays and 30 cuttle fish and other cool fish but the wouldnt eat each other 


(u may want to learn more about cuttle fish they may be the 2nd most intellegent thing on earth)


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

> (u may want to learn more about cuttle fish they may be the 2nd most intellegent thing on earth)


Can you elaborate a little please?

I don't know what my dream tank would be. I have a lot fo my favourite fish in the tank I have just now (synodontis, blind cave tatras, cories etc) so I'm lucky that way.

Just as big a tank as possible I guess so that I could have hundreds and hundreds of fish!!!!


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

cuttle fish can actually learn and remember things and they can change their apearence to almost any color or texture from soft and silky to hard and spikey to checker board patterern to fashing mutlicolored waves i watched the most unbeilievable documentry on them


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

The Ocean. :lol:


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

A 500 gallon with 6 silver arowanas and a black, lyretail pleco.

Realistically, a 180 with a school of Clown Loaches.


----------



## bolty (Sep 1, 2006)

my "dream tank"
would be this

2x external filters just say the 405's
along with a big internal filter, like the
1's that are in the juwel tanks that also
have the heater in, a nice plain blue
backing, 4x light tubes to brighten
things up a little, a lid, a stand in black 
with silver handles, and about 120G tank 
with a bowed front,coral sand on the bottom 
with the odd big bolder hear and there, and 
mabya big bit of bog wood in the middle.......

thats the tank now the fish...........................

a breeding pair of Parachromis managuensis 
(Jaguar cichlid) 
i would have a Xanthic male about 9inches
and a normal female about 6-7inches

Shane :wink:


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

bolty said:


> my "dream tank"
> would be this
> 
> 2x external filters just say the 405's
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I guess for a fw it would be a 100g with this as a lay out:
in the back right corner a rock pile grown over with moss but at the top it would be concave. in it i would put a plant that is red and trailing (if one exists) so it would look like a volcanoe with red trailing down the mountain. the rest would be a mossy and grassy valley in eminent peril of the volcano.I would put cories and maybe discus or angels, the fish wouldn't be as important as the look. With of course an amazing light and Co2 and fertilization setup.
And for a salt water, anything big enough for a huma huma trigger!


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

i would like to figure out how to conect 4 180's together. the top would be full salt, middle brackish, middle bottom fresh, then bottom would be a sump for all 3. in the salt i would have LED lighting with corals, a school of grean, turquoise, and blue cromis, a group of 6 ocellari clowns, and a bunch of impulse buys. in the brackish id do a group of 10 bumblebee gobies. a massive school of glass fish (100+), and some impulse buys, then in the fresh i would also hav led lighting with it fully planted and a large group of german rams (3 males and 20 females) a massive school of tiger barbs, cory cats , rainbows, and some impulse buys


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

huge tank set into the floor with piranas








goodbye mr bond........................... :twisted:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

This would do me...


----------



## rocky00 (Mar 27, 2007)

Enzo said:


> id say a 800 000 gallon saltwater tank with sharks and mantarays and 30 cuttle fish and other cool fish but the wouldnt eat each other
> 
> 
> (u may want to learn more about cuttle fish they may be the 2nd most intellegent thing on earth)


lol you need the sea world. :lol:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

kateyoup said:


> This would do me...


Oooooo!

It would certainly do me as well, though I don't see any fishes in it. If I had a tank like that I'd make it a freshwater one, with loads and loads of plants, and put some huge plecs in it, some big synodontis and I'm not sure what I would have at the top. Arrowanas maybe?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

That MUST be professionally maintained. The only person who could screw up a marine tank like that would be the sucker with the bread to buy it. 

I had considered that, when I move into my own house (probably within the next 5 years or so), I'm going to have one seriously large tank setup. I had thought about tank sizes, but then thought of sectioning off a large portion of a room with a large pane of glass, then filling it with water. Taking all required modifications into account of course. 

It is so definitely do-able too.


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

I think this would do   Might be a little small...lol *joke!* 
I would LOOOOVE to own this =) 
Its like a mini ocean!


----------

